# Help - Ribs too Chewy



## chelseafc (May 27, 2012)

Hi,

First timer here.  Did the 3,2,1 method with spare ribs in an electric smoker today for the first time (the chicken came out great).  But I was hoping to have the meat falling off the bone and it was chewier than I would like.  Any recommendations?

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## whistlepig (May 27, 2012)

You can add moisture:

Water in the pan.

Spritz with apple juice every thirty minutes.

Double foil with apple juice.

This will make the ribs pretty mushy and fall off the bone. I have done them this way. I prefer my ribs not so mushy and a little more firm.


----------



## pineywoods (May 27, 2012)

When you went into the foil stage did you add any liquid before you sealed up the foil?


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 27, 2012)

An extra 1/2 hour in foil would get them more tender. The amount of liquid in the foil matters too.Too little may do nothing. Give this a try some time...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110881/foiling-juice-chef-jimmyj


----------



## s2k9k (May 27, 2012)

I did ChefJimmyJ's foiling juice and 3-2-1 exactly as he said and they were very tender and falling off the bone. When I took them out of the foil for the last hour 3 bones just fell off, I almost didn't get them back on the rack. I don't really like them that tender but my Dad and Sis do and wanted them sweet and they loved them! Thanks Jimmy! So if you want them falling off the bone and sweet follow his recipe to the T and you will get just what you want!


----------



## pops6927 (May 27, 2012)

Great advise on the ribs, and, every rack is different!

Btw, if you would kindly do 2 things; 1) enter your location so we know what part of the planet you're in, and 2) stop into Roll Call and introduce yourself, read the info on posts, etc., and allow us to properly welcome you to your newest obsession!  At first, any Qview (pics) have to go through moderation but that soon ends and you'll be able to post all your Qview of your smokes so we can all drool!  And, it's a great idea to keep a smoking logbook of all your smokes; it will remember for you so you don't have to!


----------



## s2k9k (May 27, 2012)

Thanks Pops! That one slipped right by me, think I got hung up thinking about Jimmy's great rib recipe!


----------



## venture (May 27, 2012)

I really think a careful 3-2-1 is a great place for people to start.  Then they can modify to their own taste.

I don't like fall off the bone like 3-2-1 gives, but many people do, including my other half.  So...  I split the rack.  I give her fall of the bone and slathered with sauce ribs.  I get the other half of the rack by a modified 3-2-1 and dry with only the rub.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## smokinhusker (May 27, 2012)

Lots of great advice. When I did my first ribs, I followed 3-2-1 and have modified since then to our tastes...which is a nice pull to them off the bone.


----------



## chelseafc (May 28, 2012)

Thanks everybody.  Will do on the roll call.  I think there wasn't enough moisture in there when I did stage 2.  Will give it a try.

Thanks again,

Kevin


----------

